# The Kodak Pony 828



## smithdan (Apr 17, 2020)

Now, in the dark, spool out the film to the end of the backing paper cut at the 9 of 12 frame.  Any longer might bind, those spools are small and originally made for 8 exposures anyway.  Carefully roll it up nice and snug, and place everything in the camera like so, Feel around to check that all's well then close the back.





Best to unload in the dark too.  although the film advances smoothly, it doesn't stay snug on the takeup spool.






The Pony is a lovable little critter and was most likely the choice for serious amatures on a budget throughout the 50's to early 60's.  Describing it in one word, well, friendly.  Some concentration is needed to remember to wind on the film, cock the shutter and mind focus and exposure settings, all that manual stuff that we have all too soon become unfamiliar with.  This one and the 35 mm model do their thing well.

Hope you like old tractors.


----------



## smithdan (Apr 17, 2020)

Post must have been too big, anyway it was a bit long winded. Only the last 5 with discriptions  posted.  There was a brief writeup on the camera to accompany the pix shown as thumbs  as well as how I cut 120 backing paper to fit.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 17, 2020)

My very first adjustable camera was a used Kodak Pony 135 B. As I understand, it was made from 1950 to 1953. I bought mine used for $16.95 back in 1975 when I was 12 years old. I remember the collapsible 51 mm F / 4.5 Kodak "Anaston" lens, the cell focusing, and shutter cocking  which was not coupled to the film advance, which made you very conscientious(paranoid about double exposures might be a better way to describe it )about cocking the shutter and winding to a new frame. The Pony was a learning camera for me... within a few years I had an Argus C3, which had a rangefinder, but it as well had separate winding of the film and cocking of the shutter...


----------



## smithdan (Apr 17, 2020)

Have a Pony 35 B  as well, all same as the 828 except film transport.  I bought the 828 from the daughter of the hardware store owner that sold these in the 50's. Their price sticker is on the box.  Here's the 35 model B post. You sent some pictures taken with yours.  Pony = Rides


----------



## webestang64 (Apr 18, 2020)

Neat camera and the shots look great. 
Every now and then the lab I work at gets a roll of "found in camera" BW film. A couple of months ago I got an 828 roll to develop and there were scannable images for my client. Best part is I get to keep the reel. I have a box full of these reel sizes 620, 828, 127, 116 reels.


----------



## smithdan (Apr 18, 2020)

webestang64 said:


> Neat camera and the shots look great.
> Every now and then the lab I work at gets a roll of "found in camera" BW film. A couple of months ago I got an 828 roll to develop and there were scannable
> images for my client. Best part is I get to keep the reel. I have a box full of these reel sizes 620, 828, 127, 116 reels.


Liked shooting these Ponys a lot.  They compare favorably with my Vito lla having the same features but a better lens with more noticeable coating on the Voigtlander,  and are smaller, lighter and probably a fraction of the cost when new.  Only have one spool but ok as I loaded / unloaded in the bag.  

On the subject of old film, have a roll of 620 Dynapan (3M) 160 asa expired Aug 1970.  Plan to shoot it in my Duaflex IV.  What exposure and development (D76) adjustments would you recommend?  I have no idea on storage, l just assume that it wasn't kind.


----------



## webestang64 (Apr 18, 2020)

smithdan said:


> 620 Dynapan (3M) 160 asa expired Aug 1970.



Have never processed a roll of that film but I have processed other older films like Verichrome (125 speed) in Kodak X-Tol at 1:1 for 7.5-8 mins. If using D-76 at 1:1 I'm thinking the time would be around 9-10 min.


----------

